# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Soruların yanıtları...

## atoybil

Soruların yanıtları... - - - - - Hulki CEVİZOĞLU

Geçen haftaki yazımın başlığı Peki ordu nereye gitti? idi. şimdi, o yazıda sorduğum 4 soruyu tekrarlayıp, yanıtlarını verelim. Ama, asıl olan bu yanıtlardan sonra çıkaracağımız sonuç daha önemli.

Soruların yanıtları...
ORDU EMRİ DOĞRU ANLADI


Geçen haftaki yazımın başlığı "Peki ordu nereye gitti?" idi. 
şimdi, o yazıda sorduğum 4 soruyu tekrarlayıp, yanıtlarını verelim. Ama, asıl olan bu yanıtlardan sonra "çıkaracağımız sonuç" daha önemli.
üünkü, ilk bölümde "Atatürk''ün müthiş tarih bilinci ve dehasını", ikinci bölüm soruların sonucunda ise "emperyalizmin içimize ne kadar işlediğini" görmüş olacağız. Umarım, bu sömürgeci(emperyalist) sızmaları içimizden söker atarız. 
Geçen haftaki sorular şunlardı:
Birinci bölüm sorular: 

1-Atatürk "Ordular! İlk hedefiniz Akdeniz''dir. İleri!" dediği halde, Türk Ordusu niçin Ege''ye gitti? 

2-Atatürk Ağustos ayında niçin paltoyla dolaşıyordu?
İkinci bölüm sorular: 

3-Türkiye''nin İngilizce tam karşılığı gerçekten Turkey(hindi) mi? 

4-"Ortadoğu" diye bir bölge var mı? 


ATATüRK UNUTMUYOR! 

İlk sorunun yanıtını uzun süre kendime sormuş, yanıtını bulamamıştım. üstelik pek çok kişiden de doğru yanıt alamamıştım. İşin kötüsü, birçok insan bu durumun "farkında" bile değildi!..
Ortaokuldan bu yana hepimiz, kendi tarihimizin en önemli noktalarını bile, "ezberleyip" durmuştuk. Daha doğrusu, bizlere ezberletmişlerdi.
Mustafa Kemal, ordularımıza "Akdeniz''i" hedef gösterirken, niçin düşmanı 9 Eylül''de "Ege''de" denize dökmüştük?.. İşte yanıtı: 

"Yunanlılar, Akdeniz''in bu kısmına ''Ege Denizi'' adını takmışlar, bölgedeki Yunan egemenliğini ve haklarını belirtmek maksadıyla ısrarla Ege Denizi deyimini kullanmaya başlamışlardı. Mustafa kemal Paşa, özellikle bu adı kabul etmediğini belirtmek için ''Akdeniz'' deyimini kullanmıştı"(Artuç, İbrahim, Yeniden Doğuş-Türk Kurtuluş Savaşı, Kastaş Yayınevi, 2.Cilt, s.471) (Ansiklopediler de, Ege''nin Akdeniz''in bir kolu olduğunu yazıyor) 

Gördünüz mü Atatürk, Venizelos''la(Batı''yla) iyi ilişkiler kuruyor ama, Batı''nın emperyalist kavramlarına, bırakın boyun eğmeyi, ağzına bile almıyordu!..
Nasıl, daha geçen gün "Resmi dairelerden Atatürk resmini indirin, yoksa AB''ye giremezsiniz" diyen zavallı Avrupalı''ya çok güzel ders değil mi!..
İşte Atatürk''ün tarih bilinci.. İşte bizdeki zavallılara ders!..
şimdi başka soru çıkıyor. Niçin biz, bugün hala Yunanlılar''ın egemenlik hakkı güttüğü bu denize onların ağzıyla "Ege Denizi" diyoruz? üünkü, birçok alanda olduğu gibi, kültür ve tarih alanında da köşeye sıkıştırılmışız.
İkinci soru ise, "Ağustos ayında Atatürk''ün niçin palto giydiği" idi. Yılın en sıcak ayında Büyük Taarruz''u gerçekleştiren Mustafa Kemal, şubat ayı gibi paltoyla dolaşıyor ama bunu kendimize hiç sormuyorduk.
Bu yıl 25 Ağustos''ta "Türkiye İttifakı" çerçevesinde gittiğim Kocatepe''de gerçeği yaşadım. Cevap çok basitti!
Yılın en sıcak ayında bile Kocatepe, soğuktu. Gündüz de soğuk, harekatın başladığı sabah vakti de. 

BİZ İNGİLTERE''YE "FARE" DİYOR MUYUZ? 

şimdi gelelim, ikinci bölüm soruların yanıtlarına.
3.soru şuydu: İngilizler niçin "Türkiye"ye, anlamını bozarak, yani "Türkler''in yaşadığı yer" anlamında değil de, "hindi" anlamında "Turkey" diyorlar?
Turkey kelimesi, İngilizler''in uydurduğu bir kelime. Biz de, bizi aşağılamak için İngilizler''in ortaya attığı bu kelimeyi doğruymuş gibi almışız! Tarih bilincine bakın! Yıllardır bizi yönetenlere bakın!..
İngiltere de dahi bir çok ülke, kendisini "great(büyük)" olarak tanımlarken, bizi aşağılamak için (Kurtuluş Savaşı''nda, Lozan''da onları da ezmiştik!..) böyle bir kümes hayvanı adı takmışlar. (Bu konu, bir program konusu olacak kadar uzun irdelenebilir.) 
Sonuç olarak İngiltere''nin kendisi "great"(büyük) biz ise, "hindi"!
Ne onursuz bir yaklaşım. Biz onlara "fare" desek, ne diyecekler acaba?
Tıpkı, Ege Denizi kelimesinde olduğu gibi, ülkemizin İngilizce adında da onurlu ve tarih bilinci ile yaklaşmamışız konuya.
Bir hatırlatma. "Köleler ülkesi" anlamına gelen Habeşiştan kelimesini atan bir ülke adını düzeltti ve Etiyopya yaptı. O tarihten sonra da, bu kelimeyi kendisi kullanmadığı gibi, yurt dışından gelen ve üzerinde Habeşiştan yazan hiçbir postayı kabul etmedi.
Yine, sömürgeci İngiliz zihniyetinin bir başka yansıması da, 4.sorumuzda idi: "Ortadoğu" diye bir bölge var mı?"
Ortadoğu bölgesi, Türkiye''ye göre Ortadoğu değil. Bu da, İngilizler''in kendi bulundukları bölgeden dünyayı tanımlamalarına dayanıyor. Oradan bakınca, söz konusu bölge doğunun ortası yani ortadoğu; daha uzağı, daha doğusu ise Uzakdoğu!..

SORULARIN ALTINDAN üIKAN GERüEK!.. 

"Bakalım bu basit soruların altından neler çıkacak?" demiştim. Neler çıktığını gördük: İçimize kadar, beynimize kadar işlemiş sömürgecilik!..
En basit soruların altından dahi neler çıkıyor değil mi?..
(Bu arada, soruların yanıtını bana gönderin, demediğim halde, pek çok okuyucum uğraşıp cevap yollamış. Sonuç nedir, derseniz; yaklaşık yüzde 10 oranında doğru cevap vardı. Hepinizin ilgisine teşekkür ediyorum.)

----------

